# I cant change credit card on Uber App....



## alex589

I have a few customers they complained bc they cant change credit card info using Uber app...any help?


----------



## grUBBER

They aren't your customers.
They wouldn't care if disappeared tomorrow.


----------



## kalo

For android, click U upper left, click "payment". Upper right has tiny credit card with plus, click it to add card. To delete a card click on the card, then "edit" in upper right, "delete" clearly at the bottom of that screen.

I assume Iphone is the same...


----------

